# Leak test



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

How long do you leave the water in during a leak test? Its beautiful out today but only 46° so I dont wanna leave it out over night...i assume longer then a few min but just how long till you would pump it out


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I would want at least a week of completely full. Any less just wouldn't cut it for me.


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

A week? K


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Just saying what I would do. It's all about your comfort level. Know how old the tank is?


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

One has the made tag of '94 the other, the one im currently testing, does not


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

so tank 1 that was supposed to leak didnt but the braces are cracked both top n bottom. the second tank is 72hrs in to a leak test but so far so good. 

can I buy replacement braces for the 55 top n bottom? or do I just go to HD and buy some 1xsomething and glue n nail a new brace?


----------

